# New from California.



## NitroWorkin86 (Dec 29, 2003)

Hello All,

Hi my name is Andrew, and well, as you can probably tell I am new to the forums. I'm a seventeen year old male and I recently  made the decision to take up the hobby of weightlifting in order to increase the healthiness in my life. I found this forum when doing a search on the internet over yahoo, and basically after reading a couple threads I decided that this was an excellent forum to join and learn about bodybuilding and so forth. Basically I'm here because I want to learn how to properly exercise and build mass, as I recently joined a gym. I'm young, only seventeen years old, so I want to learn how to exercise and weightlift the right way so I don't injure myself or anything of the sort. I feel this forum will help make an excellent learning source and experience for me.

A little background on me, I guess. I enjoy reading and writing, especially fantasy books and so forth. (I'm big on things like Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, Dungeons and Dragons, and Magic: The Gathering), and I like most things Anime and Manga. I love playing basketball, (even though I'm not that good ) and I  enjoy playing the game with others and it has always been a favorite sport of mine. Pool is also one of the things I enjoy playing pool with my friends as well, and I like swimming.

Basically that's a little background on me so you can get to know me. I hope I have a great time here and get to know everyone, and have a good time. Nice meetin everyone in advance!

-Andrew.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2003)

NitroWorkin86 welcome to IM!


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 29, 2003)

what part of cali are u from?


----------



## NitroWorkin86 (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm from the northern California area.


----------



## MikeKy (Dec 30, 2003)

Welcome Andrew!


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 30, 2003)

What part of Northern Cali? I lived in the East Bay for 9 years and "home" is the Sacramento area, though I go to school in San Diego.


----------



## NitroWorkin86 (Dec 31, 2003)

That's cool. I'm from the Sacramento metropolitan area too.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 31, 2003)

Oh ya? What part of Sac? I used to live in Woodland, but now my dad is in El Dorado Hills.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 31, 2003)

Welcome NitroWorkin86


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 1, 2004)

i live in the east bay as well


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 1, 2004)

Well Oaktown pretty much gave that one away. I used to live in Dublin and my bro llives in Alameda.


----------



## NitroWorkin86 (Jan 1, 2004)

Yeah, that one pretty much was a given. I once lived in Monteray, but Sacramento is much more cooler.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 1, 2004)

Sac is the place to be. People in Socal are too pretentious and I hated the East Bay.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 1, 2004)

sactown is a great place to live..except for the heat


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> I hated the East Bay.


y?


----------



## NitroWorkin86 (Jan 2, 2004)

Heat, in sactown? I never really noticed it, nothing compared to San Francisco or anything.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 2, 2004)

WTF, it gets up to 110 in the summer in Sac. LOL, are you in air conditioning all the time of what? As for the East Bay, the people are rude and overall, it was just a bad time in my life and I think that whole period just soured me on the East Bay. I still go there a lot though because my grandma is in Dublin and my bro is in Alameda.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 2, 2004)

I used to live in Woodland back in the 80's. Thank god I moved out the SoCal. Its much better being by the beach then dying in that summer heat.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 2, 2004)

Unfortunately, I was born in Woodland.......not much in that place, but then I lived in the East Bay for nine years, back to Woodland, Davis for college, back to Woodland again, and now El Dorado Hills and San Diego for law school.


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 2, 2004)

One of my good friends lives in Sac!   He just got engaged.


----------



## NitroWorkin86 (Jan 2, 2004)

That's cool. I reside in the nicer section of Sacramento, where everything is air-conditioned, lol.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by NitroWorkin86 *_
> Heat, in sactown? I never really noticed it, nothing compared to San Francisco or anything.


heat in Frisco? are u kidding me?


----------



## NitroWorkin86 (Jan 2, 2004)

The few times I've gone, it's been so. But that's during the summer. So many people, lol.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 2, 2004)

and El Dorado Hills ain't nice? Lol, and Frisco gets to 75 max on a hot day.


----------



## NitroWorkin86 (Jan 2, 2004)

El Dorado Hills is pretty nice, never said nothing wrong about it, lol. I just don't like San Francisco


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 2, 2004)

SF is damn cold..wow


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

Welcome


----------

